# [Free] [Game] Tap the Box - a simple & fun physics-based puzzler



## Leo de Sol (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear friends, i want to show you our latest game: Tap the Box.

Tap the Box is a simple and fun physics puzzler. The objective is easy: Get the jewel on top of the Golden Box. Experiment with real physics as you play with different types of boxes and ropes to figure out the solutions to over 80 progressively difficult levels. Tap the boxes to destroy them or cut the ropes to achieve the goal!

Tap the Box will challenge your intelligence and skill!

Collect as many stars as you can to unlock the next levels. Show everyone you have what it takes to gather all 240 stars! If you get frustrated with any level you can always join our Facebook page and watch a video solution. For maximum bragging rights, we encourage you to figure it out on your own ;-).

Tap the Box key features includes:

- 80 levels to complete and 240 stars to earn
- 10 different types of boxes including: Explosive, Ice & Balloon boxes
- Rope system incorporated to add more fun 
- Beautiful HD graphics
- A relaxing bossa nova soundtrack to enhance focus
- Video solutions for all the levels 
-100% Free

Here is the promo video: 




Download on Google Play here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...apthebox&hl=en

Hope you enjoy the game, please let us know what you think ;-)

Best Regards


----------

